# RJ45 Cat5e to RJ11 adsl 2+



## cookiemonster (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi anyone any idea if this will do and what wires go where.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

I assume the CAT3 cable has the ADSL2+ signal.  Why CAT5?  CAT3 should be terminated with an RJ11 connector/box. then you use a telephone cable to connect that to the ADSL gateway.  Are you intending to plug a telephone cable into that CAT5 jack?


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi It's for fibre, I ran a new rj45 cat 5e cable to my router in my bedroom and I am using this box to terminate the cat5e and change it to a rj11to plug it into the router.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

That wire you got is definitely CAT3 (10 mbps), not CAT5 (100 mbps).

RJ11 connectors do not work in RJ45 jacks, which is what that CAT5 terminator most likely has.

How is that CAT3 cable wired on the other end?

I hope you have a punchdown tool.  That box looks like it needs it.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 26, 2018)

The cat3 has an rj11 on the other end and yes I have a punchdown tool.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 26, 2018)

I agree with everything FordGT90Concept has said. Where does the other end of that CAT3 cable go? Is that from your ISP? If not, then you should replace that CAT3 with at least CAT5e, preferably CAT6 to carry you further into the future. CAT3 was never intended for networking. In fact, it has often been referred to as VG or voice grade cable. CAT5e and CAT6 can, however, be used for telephones.

CAT3 is for telephones and uses RJ-11 connectors.

RJ45 connectors are for "Ethernet" or network cables. 






Routers do not use RJ11. Now a DSL "modem" will connect to your ISP via RJ11 but the modem then converts (*mo*dulates/*dem*odulates) the signal for use with networks. So your side of the modem will use an Ethernet cable to your router. 

If you have an integrated "residential gateway" device, the modem and router (and 4-port Ethernet switch and usually a WAP or wireless access point) will be integrated into one box. 4 discrete devices that just happen to share a common case, circuit board, and power supply. But it will still have only Ethernet on your side of the device.

You say this is for fiber. Where is that coming from?

As far as actually answering your question, color coding really does not matter - it is just used to ensure standardization and avoid confusion. All that really matters is the correct data conductor is placed on the right pin. The color coding of the wire that puts it there does not affect that. So you could use a simple cable tester.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

I'd recommend changing it to an RJ11/RJ12 jack:
https://www.amazon.com/CableWholesale-Vertical-Termination-Keystone-320-120BK/dp/B000I1YUL6
The colors will match your CAT3 cable.

Or the equivalent of what you have now but RJ11/RJ12:
https://www.amazon.com/InstallerPar...TF8&qid=1535297622&sr=8-6&keywords=rj11+jacks
I hope you can look at the other end of that cable to identify how they wired it.  Orange/green is not standard:





Use a short phone cable to go from your jack to the ADSL gateway.


@Bill_Bright A*D*SL is digital, there is no modulation/demodulation, hence gateway.  You're bridging digital networks.


Edit: On second thought, examine that cable carefully.  Can you see more cut off colors inside?  It might be a CAT5 but someone removed the blue and brown pairs.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 26, 2018)

My mistake. You are technically correct. It is still called a DSL "modem" however and that is where I was coming from.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

Because "cable modem."  It's like calling tissues "Kleenex" or carbonated beverages (no matter the kind) a "coke."  Once a word usage wiggles its way into the lexicon, it rarely releases it even if it is demonstrably incorrect.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Because "cable modem." It's like calling tissues "Kleenex" or carbonated beverages (no matter the kind) a "coke."


LOL Very true! I too use Kleenix all the time. Same with "Q-Tip". And though I never understood calling all "sodas" coke (that's "sodas" not "pop" ), I have seen that often.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi I ran a cat5e cable with fixed rj45 ends from my main supply coming into the house to my bedroom where my D-link model dsl-3782 router is and I want to use that cat5e box to change it to a rj11 to fit into my router the cable you are saying is a cat3 I bought it as an adsl2+ and it has an rj11 end on it. I just want to know if it can and how I wire it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

Still confused...

"Main supply" should be a phone line which should already be terminated as a female RJ11.  All you need is a basic phone cable (RJ11 M-M) going from that RJ11 female jack into the "Broadband" RJ11 female jack on the router.

If you're "main supply" is an ADSL2+ gateway your ISP provided, it has a female RJ11 and female RJ45.  Your ISP should have already plugged in a functional RJ11 cable into that device so you're trying to get that RJ45 cable from where they installed it to where you actually want your router.

I'm not sure which is your case.  When I was on ADSL (as an example), it was something like:
external box -> CAT6 -> RJ12 keystone (blue #1, green #2, orange #3) -> 2' RJ11 cable -> Netopia 3341 ADSL gateway -> CAT6 -> Asus RT-56N router -> CAT6 -> Netgear GS108 switch -> CAT6 -> computer

Can you explain your situation like I did above?  Replace what you don't know with ??? and provide as much information as you can.  All I know for sure is:
??? -> D-Link DSL-3782 -> ???
...and you have a cable that should probably be in the trash.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That wire you got is definitely CAT3 (10 mbps), not CAT5 (100 mbps).
> 
> RJ11 connectors do not work in RJ45 jacks, which is what that CAT5 terminator most likely has.
> 
> ...


Actually they do work if DSL/dialtone is being sent on center conductors (blue/blue-white pair).

Does he have POTS?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

The problem with RJ11 in RJ45 is that the plastic on either side of RJ11 places force on the outer metal contacts of RJ45.  If you leave it in there for a long time, they can deform to the point they don't make contact and the fourth pair won't work.  Short term testing, it's fine but long term, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2018)

If you really need to use cat3 in a cat5 box, why not just lop the rj11 end off and replace it with a jury rigged rj45 end? Just make sure you have the wires where they're supposed to go, and then the rj45 will fit where it's supposed to.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi this is the box fitted by my isp as it comes into the house, the cable plugged into the front is the Cat5e that I have run from there to my bedroom the other end is what I am going to plug into the Cat 5e box, that other cable is what I am hoping to connect from the cat5e box to the router


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.bttorj45.com/vdsl-adsl-nte-filtered-faceplates/mk4-bt-openreach-vdsl-socket/

If the link is right, that's an ADSL filter which accepts RJ45.

You have a CAT5 cable run, terminated with an RJ45 connector that is pictured and plugged in, correct? A picture of that connector unplugged so we can see the wires (up to 8) in the connector would be super useful.

If that cable is 100% certain to be the same cable with the orange and green pairs...there's a good chance you're missing the pair you need (blue).


On the other hand, that cable might not be CAT5 at all...  In which case, whatever twisted pair is on the center two pins is the one you need to focus on.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi ForfGT90Concept, can I please post that picture tomorrow as it is late here in the UK.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> https://www.bttorj45.com/vdsl-adsl-nte-filtered-faceplates/mk4-bt-openreach-vdsl-socket/
> 
> If the link is right, that's an ADSL filter which accepts RJ45.
> 
> ...



Color doesnt matter as it's all copper, the leads just need to be in right position. For pots/dsl it is typically center of rj45/11.

What say you @Kursah?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm still confused why you need RJ11 to plug in to the Router, are you using the ADSL port for Fibre?
Most modern Routers use a WAN port for fibre (RJ45).


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi is this the picture you wanted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2018)

That's a standard patch cable so...you're gonna have to peel back more of the jacket on the end with the exposed orange and green pairs to at least find the blue pair.  Once you found all four pairs, I'd punch them all down into that CAT5 jack you got.  You match the color to color, colored stripe to colored stripe.

Once you got them punched down and the jack reassembled.  All you need to do is plug in a RJ45 patch cable or a phone cable from your jack into the broadband port on the router and you should be good to go.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi that cable has no blue pair so I have ordered this one hope it will do I can cut it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CVJTBVB/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item_image


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi that cable has no blue pair so I have ordered this one hope it will do I can cut it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CVJTBVB/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item_image




Bro it is rj11 rj11 you said that one of your ends which goes to that little half ringer on the wall is a rj45.

Go look for a rj45 to rj11 cable


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi that cable has no blue pair so I have ordered this one hope it will do I can cut it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CVJTBVB/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item_image


I'm so confused.

Assuming you throw this cable away (it's a non-standard cable, no idea how you got it):





What are you dealing with where your router is supposed to go?  Is it this?





And that won't insert into the Broadband port on here?





If I am right, then all you need is an RJ45 female to RJ11 male adapter.

 If you have to do CAT3, keep it as short as possible.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Assuming you throw this cable away (it's a non-standard cable, no idea how you got it):
> 
> ...



Being dsl, with a pbx/cat5-rj45 halfringer and his modem only having rj11/12 jack the adapter cable I suggested would work.

Being in telecom, if I didnt replace a jack I would scotchlock a RJ11 cable to the wiring lol.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> What are you dealing with where your router is supposed to go?  Is it this?
> And that won't insert into the Broadband port on here?


As far as I am aware, Fibre doesn't use the standard dsl "Broadband" port on a router, generally it has one of the Lan ports marked Wan/Lan for Fibre connection.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

Did the ISP provide the router or did he buy it himself?  If ISP provided, then it is DSL with no DHCP/routing capabilities and it needs RJ11 into the DSL port.  If self bought, another potential issue that is.

The (V)DSL filter he's plugging into certainly doesn't give the impression of fiber.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi sorry about all the headaches I have caused, yes the isp did supply the router, I do  have fibre at the moment  I am getting 51mbs I should've getting 64 - 66mbs I am trying to make sure there is no problems inside before I complain, I haven't got a clue about the majority of  what you are  telling  me to do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

What is the problem right now?  Is there one?  Is it simply the cable you have won't insert into the Broadband port?

Judging by the equipment, you have VDSL, not fiber.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 28, 2018)

This is what I have  

https://www.talktalk.co.uk/shop/broadband/fibrespeedboost


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

All of your equipment says VDSL, the speeds the plan offers fits inside of VDSL's range.

What is the problem you're facing right now?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Do you just need an RJ45 female to RJ11 male adapter?

Is the end that is on this cable already RJ11 (says it is in the picture):





If yes to both above, need a better picture of that RJ11 male connector.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes will do.

Are these what you wanted.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Take a picture of the back of the modem if not done already.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi eidairaman1, I was thinking of getting my own as the wifi coverage on this one is not very good I used to use netgear have you any ideas.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi eidairaman1, I was thinking of getting my own as the wifi coverage on this one is not very good I used to use netgear have you any ideas.


at this rate just get a router and put your modem into ip forwarding/bridge mode when you hook up.

If your modem just has a rj11/12 connector and the box on wall has rj45, just get a rj45-rj11/12 adapter cable.

Be nice if a pic was taken of back of modem if not done already...


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 28, 2018)

Here is the one I have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Here is the one I have.



Ok just get a router, put modem into ip forwarding/bridge mode.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 28, 2018)

fiber to the Cabinet and then Copper to the House = British VDSL


cookiemonster said:


> I do have fibre at the moment I am getting 51mbs I should've getting 64 - 66mbs I am trying to make sure there is no problems inside before I complain,


They will tell you the Drop is between Cabinet and your home due to the Copper ( Unavoidable unless you pay for FTTP)



cookiemonster said:


> Here is the one I have.


 got one of those in the loft ( cannot flash the firmware to make it non Crapcrap and actualy useful)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> As far as I am aware, Fibre doesn't use the standard dsl "Broadband" port on a router, generally it has one of the Lan ports marked Wan/Lan for Fibre connection.


Those ports are red for a reason


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 28, 2018)

as dorsetknob said I have fibre to the cabinet, aluminium and copper to the house.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

That cable is so messed up...
no wire
green/white
orange/white
orange
green
no wire

If the above looks correct to you (the no wires are very, very important--the orange pair must be centered), I'd try:


Wire|Punchdown
orange|blue/white
orange/white|blue
green|green
green/white|green/whiteI'm not 100% sure though because you're picture is backwards...trying to visualize it...

Edit: Yup, should be right:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> as dorsetknob said I have fibre to the cabinet, aluminium and copper to the house.



Fttn VDSL/RT ADSL


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 28, 2018)

Will just leave this here as it has a lot of info on our fiber network here in the UK.

https://www.thinkbroadband.com/guides/fibre-fttc-ftth-broadband-guide


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

animal007uk said:


> Will just leave this here as it has a lot of info on our fiber network here in the UK.
> 
> https://www.thinkbroadband.com/guides/fibre-fttc-ftth-broadband-guide



We have fttn and ftth


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi couldn't get the other box to work ended up going with this adapter signal back up to 60mbs but it drops in wet weather to 51 so it seems like another  argument with my ISP at least they  can't blame the wiring inside the house.


----------

